# SoWo buy and sell



## xdoktor (Feb 4, 2005)

saw it last year.....heres what I need mk5 black parcel shelf.


----------



## xdoktor (Feb 4, 2005)

*for sale, looking for*

also for sale a complete stock cat back 2007 rs4 exhaust with vaccums make me an offer. looking for 2.5 stuff too engine wise, lmk what you have. I can bring the exhaust down with me it is uncut. have a rebuilt a4 turbo with k04 compressor wheel and mazda cover also same turbo that needs a rebuild with Porsche k06 compressor wheel and reprofiled mazda cover, these were experimental but I sold the car make me offers.


----------



## xdoktor (Feb 4, 2005)

*for sale*

rear bumper cover for 2012 gti, also have rear section of exhaust too. its been cut off but could be welded back on. mad look b3 Passat grill. open to reasonable offers on all items for sale. the 2012 cover is candy white, b3 grill is im guessing deep blue.


----------



## arson451 (Feb 10, 2004)

Looking for mk6 2.5 jetta parts. Coils and muffler specifically. 


Sent from an iTard.


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

If anyone has cheap coils for a B5.5 Passat Wagon they want to bring and sell to me i'm all ears! 

I myself have lots of parts, especially for Mk4. I also have cool things like B5 S4 steering wheels, euroswitches, armrests, gloveboxes, upholders, etc. PM me if you need something.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

Looking for a set of 17's 5x112. Wheels only. Show/tell me what you have. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rabbitlvr (Oct 8, 2011)

WTT front ends. MKV candy white rabbit for Jetta.


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

WTT: shaved Euro Konzept .:R32 (MKV) front bumper for US spec (preferably Deep Blue Pearl)


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Thule 444 rack and fairing for MK3 Golf/Jetta/GTI
MK3.5 Cabrio Steering Wheel and Airbag
MK3 Euro CL lip
MK5 BSH Race Intake
Mk5 BSH Catch Can
MK6 Airlift XL Slam front bags with less than 4k on hem. 

ill post more later. I can bring any of the items with me.


----------



## 7-Sins (Oct 22, 2003)

WTB:

Audi TT Mk1 spare tire
Mk4 black parcel shelf
Mk3 black heated leather front seats (if I can fit them)


----------



## arson451 (Feb 10, 2004)

I have a set of olive green fat fives. 5x112 17x8. Will sell them for cheap. Will post pics later 


Sent from an iTard.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

Pics and price?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arson451 (Feb 10, 2004)

$300 obo and I'll post more pics when I get back home. 










All packed up and ready to go. Centercaps and remainder of paint included. 
Sent from an iTard.


----------



## dubster73 (May 8, 2012)

lots of smalls


USRT MK1 shift kit never installed 
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14032676341" title="Untitled by epr vero, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2940/14032676341_0c585ddf55_z.jpg" width="640" height="360" alt="Untitled"></a>


Ingalls front camber kit, vf engineering trans mount (mk3), USRT meth inj. plate (1.8t), IE SAI block off plate
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14035845175" title="Untitled by epr vero, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7107/14035845175_131fa9396a_z.jpg" width="640" height="360" alt="Untitled"></a>


GAP billet pulley (12v vr6, may fit others), Solid bushings for o2a,o2j,o2m, Solid cable bushings (o2j, o2m)
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14032500592" title="Untitled by epr vero, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2895/14032500592_ddce1e33f9_z.jpg" width="360" height="640" alt="Untitled"></a>

greddy turbo timer
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14036137564" title="Untitled by epr vero, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2939/14036137564_4f157665e3_z.jpg" width="360" height="640" alt="Untitled"></a>

Greddy Profec-B complete and works great
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14055632023" title="Untitled by epr vero, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7084/14055632023_f47179d63c_z.jpg" width="640" height="360" alt="Untitled"></a>

Another Greddy turbo timer
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14036053554" title="Untitled by epr vero, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7300/14036053554_0cf4c4d481_z.jpg" width="640" height="360" alt="Untitled"></a>

Cabby mk3.5 mirrors (painted cinnabar)
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14036042334" title="Untitled by epr vero, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7343/14036042334_cd4030a0a8_z.jpg" width="640" height="360" alt="Untitled"></a>
Forge bov/dv combo NEW IN BOX all hardware included 
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14035529055" title="Untitled by epr vero, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5301/14035529055_47ef3305b3_z.jpg" width="360" height="640" alt="Untitled"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14032307861" title="Untitled by epr vero, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7254/14032307861_3e2277991c_z.jpg" width="640" height="360" alt="Untitled"></a>

Diesel Geek shift ends/short shift kits, Forge SAI block off, Unorthodox vr6 12v pulleys, Forge DV
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14012354206" title="Untitled by epr vero, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7218/14012354206_8dc3c3886f_z.jpg" width="360" height="640" alt="Untitled"></a>


mk4 Jetta Wagon Votex rear wing (NEW IN BOX)
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13991061156" title="Untitled by epr vero, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2937/13991061156_e39484024b_z.jpg" width="640" height="360" alt="Untitled"></a>

mk3 skidplate
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6552049329" title="001 by epr vero, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7015/6552049329_a3dbb5869c_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="001"></a>

got lots more lmk


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Rack is sold :thumbup:


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

Complete dash minus upper glove box, It was broken so I replaced it with an airbag and airbag cover. Has pigtails to wire up the lighted vents. 197K on the cluster 

Can be delivered to SoWo

*$200*


----------



## cabby85 (Feb 28, 2009)

MK5 R32 oil pan
$200 
made a steel replica and no longer need


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

*SOLD*


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

trying to trade my 0.06 3SDMS 18X9.5et40

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...0-06-18x9-5-all-around-South-Florida-*FEELER*


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a mk4 2.0 Cold air intake

Mk4 jetta Smoked headlights that are peeling, so they just need new lenses

About half of the wood grain center for mk4 (radio cage sides, whole cup holder, and the small piece under the hvac controls)

I also have about 100 stock wheel bolts for a mk4

I won't be bringing any of that to sowo unless someone wants it, so pm me if you're interested.


I'd possibly be interested in buying a mk4 oem roof rack and a tan center console delete plate


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

FS: MKIV GLI steering wheel with air bag $175
MKIV GLI suspension $75
MOMO leather shift knob and boot $25 each
VDO boost gauge $25
Orion 15" sub $25

More for sale, but that's the good stuff.


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

WTB : Mk4/B5 Passat New South blue backlit boost gauge with column pod. 
B5 / B5.5 Passat FWD coils, cheap, not damaged / blown


----------



## WhiteHillReptile (Jan 21, 2014)

WTB: single 7" round headlight. PM if you can bring one down. 

Thanks


----------



## 1HighGTI (Apr 15, 2007)

*FS oem roof rack fairing and basket*

For sale mk5 or mk6 2 door votex roof rack Thule fairing and a basket for the rack I'm looking too get $300 for it all


----------



## J614houz (Dec 27, 2013)

Beat the Heat said:


> FS: MKIV GLI steering wheel with air bag $175
> MKIV GLI suspension $75
> MOMO leather shift knob and boot $25 each
> VDO boost gauge $25
> ...


Can you pm me some pics of your boost guage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

Sure, hit me up with your email. The pics are on my phone.


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm in the market for a drivetrain stabilizer for a b5
if anyone is bringing one down. AWE preferred.


----------



## Gr8mafy (Jun 15, 2003)

Couple things here for sale. It's all small enough that I will have it with me while I'm up there. The only thing I have a set price on is the evolution tuning heat shield for the 1.8t 20V motor. It's new, only opened to inspect with all parts and paperwork, never seen a motor. I purchased it for $130 off the website, but I will take $60 for it to get it moved. Everything else just shoot me a PM with an offer price and I probably wont turn it down as long as it's reasonable. Any questions feel free to text. 5408420944. Thanks for looking. :thumbup:

List of parts:

Evo heat shied - $60 Firm
-----------------------Everything else make reasonable offer---------
Remote control mk4 golf
Carbonio intake tube
intake extender tube
Convience Control module for mk4
VDubs model cars
Volkswagen service manual mk4 and mk3
driver side bumper guide for mk4
Stock antenna for mk4
Sparco 3pt harness 
Suction cup camera mount system - holds up to triple digits if using for exterior
BMW press on center caps. not sure of diameter.
MK4 VR6 ECU with APR tuning
MK4 Cluster
ignition stock
door locking mechanism 
Key associalted with above
MK4 wiper stock

From ECU down are all parts from the same car. Cant remeber what the cluster read, but I believe it was in the 40k range. Had the motor and wiring to go with it, but my project never took off. Make offers as well.


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Pm is best way to contact me. MK4 Jetta oem plastic headlight covers. Never installed, taken out of packaging only to photograph. $300 obo. 










Mk4 stainless steel front and rear brake lines. New in packaging (these: http://www.ecstuning.com/ES251798/ ). $75 obo










Mk4 stock GLI tail lights (all reds) $50 obo


----------



## dfonzi88 (Jan 26, 2010)

i have some random junk laying around. low ball me, i'll need beer money anyway

mk3:
wiper motor $10
brake boosters both from a vr $15 each
vr6 throttle cable $10
vr6 fuel rail $10
vr6 sai pump $15
vr6 fuel pump $15
center heater vent piece with oem radio $10 (no code)
power ps mirror (brown) $10
dome light $5
door handle covers $5
alarm module $10
vacuum lock piece $10
o **** handles $5
lock mechanisms $10 
door corner covers $5

Mk1:
jh jetronic Ecu $15
Mk1 jh oil pump $10

mk2:
drivers side gti smoked tail light $10
mk2 aero headlights $15
mk2 brake master $10

b5 Passat:
aeb fuel rail $10
door controls $5
dome light with sunroof controls $5
bumper grill $5


----------



## mk2bailey86 (May 8, 2011)

*parts*

I have two o2o transmissions one has a quaife diff looking for 350 but make me offer just want gone also have another 020 that is stock make offer

Parting a 95 vr6 passat also keeping engine may part with trans other wise let me know what your looking for


----------



## mk3jedi (Jul 30, 2011)

FS Bentley MK3 Hardcover manual 

Corrado Spoiler and motor, missing one wing post sleeve 

shirts heres one of the designs


----------



## chubs625 (Jul 30, 2011)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Rack is sold :thumbup:


Thanks man!!!


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

I have a set of Mk4 Golf/GTI smoked E-code headlights for sale. Used in good condition. $160obo I will bring them with me if someone want them.

Same ones as this link from ngp racing. 
http://www.ngpracing.com/newstore/mk4-golf-e-code-w-fog-black-background.html


----------



## Feola86 (Sep 28, 2013)

Have a 4 bar FPR for a 1.8t $30


----------



## FlatFiveGLI (Dec 4, 2011)

OEM Mk6 GLI intake system is for sale if anyone needs it. All offers welcome, need it gone. 20k miles on it. All piping and clamps with filter also


----------



## citylimitsFTW (Aug 21, 2010)

Ill bring any of these items upon request

2.0TSI Ko3 with about 5k on it(1k being stage two)
Mk6 GLI stock intercooler
Mk6 GLI shift knob
Catalytic converter cut from the stock downpipe(about 5k on it)


----------



## Coty52 (Nov 5, 2010)

*19x8.5 et35 Polished and cleared Rotiform Nues for trade*

Entertaining using the large number of people that will be in attendance as an opportunity to trade wheels with people i normally would never run into, wheel faces are perfect, no bends, cracks, damages, only thing wrong is the barrels on the inside have begun to try and flake off but still show perfectly. Would like to stay with 19s and have cash to add on top if something interesting pops up. 19x8.5 et35 all around. 235-35-19 front tires(50%) 225-40-19 rear tires (90%) nitro invos.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Looking for vw posters handed out at the show for the past 3 years. I would like to add to the wall. Thanks!


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

^ I've got a spare one from last year


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

PM me with what you would like me to bring - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6899796-FS-MKV-Parts-Sale-NE-Ohio


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

Wtb: 
An ac compressor for a 1.8t AEB ( that works )


----------



## valkswagen (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm willing to bring this if anyone is interested. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6967588-Fs-2011-VW-cc-mfsw-with-air-bag-350


----------



## THE TRUE FASTGTI (Jan 28, 2010)

I have the cupra r lip i will bring with me if anyone is interested. Asking for $89. i got it from ecs for that price. 

Also i have a 1980 caddy rear sliding window just missing the clip holding window locked asking $50 OBO

MKI bentley manual. Asking $50. 

Will bring all to show

DU SCHAUST WIE EIN AUTO, NUR NICHT SO SCHNELL!!!!


----------



## sJetta69 (Jun 19, 2006)

Afe high flow tsi air filter. 

08 gli oem parts:

Front and rear sway bars 
Oem springs
Exhaust with stainless steel tips
Intercooler


Pm me if interested

Scott


----------



## xdoktor (Feb 4, 2005)

*boxster brake kit for b3 passat*

boxster brake kit for b3 passat, complete with braided lines $600 can deliver to SoWo. cheers! can email pics.


----------



## rocco858488 (Sep 14, 2005)

*MKI, 8v, 16v, various stuff*

So I live close to helen and will deliver any of these parts, so long as they fit in my scirocco. This list will be updated over the next week, please message for specific parts you want delivered.

Two 1.8 16v heads, complete with valves, springs, cams. One is stock the other has a mild port and polish (75 and 125$)









MK2 aluminum gauge bezel 35$









Two 14" vw wheel covers 10$ a piece









Rabbit Grill 20$









Kamei Rabbit front spoiler 75$









2.0 aba block, pistons, polished crank 100$
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...lock-polished-crank-and-media-blasted-pistons


----------



## MK2ADdict (Apr 12, 2008)

Have an MK3 VR6 OBDII Giac Chipped ECU FS:$150 obo 
pm for more details...:beer:


----------



## Pakkalakka (Jul 21, 2011)

WTB: 5x100 wheels. Around the ~$1000ish price range. 18" wheels are preferable. Show me what you got.


----------



## THE TRUE FASTGTI (Jan 28, 2010)

THE TRUE FASTGTI said:


> I have the cupra r lip i will bring with me if anyone is interested. Asking for $89. i got it from ecs for that price.
> 
> Also i have a 1980 caddy rear sliding window just missing the clip holding window locked asking $50 OBO
> 
> ...


I also have 2012 jetta floor mats like new. They are the cloth ones so make offer.

And also 2005 b6 s4 cloth floor mats. They are used so make offer. 

DU SCHAUST WIE EIN AUTO, NUR NICHT SO SCHNELL!!!!


----------



## xdoktor (Feb 4, 2005)

*17" tsw big deep wheels*

I have a set of 17", 5 x 100 tsw big deep wheels. they have no curb damage but need to be refinished. pics on request can email. will bring to SoWo. $300.00


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Possibly trading these wheels at SoWo, PM me for details. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6971155-Feeler-FT-Staggered-Klutch-Republik-SL14s


----------



## Dwon (Nov 3, 2009)

Weds Kranze Rapiers
5x114.3 (have wobble bolts to throw in for 5x112)
20x9 et 32 square setup.
VR wheels 19-20 step up lips
BBS RS gold bolts
powdercoated merc silver
have 3 tires - winrun 225/35/20 

$3000 obo




























will have at sowo from weds-sunday. come to the chuck n dicks booth on main field to talk to me and see them, or text me at 8043999700


----------



## artspeed (Dec 19, 2005)

*MK4 Polished JCaps*

I will be bringing MK4 polished JCaps. Oil, Coolant and Strut Tower Caps.


----------



## Yohannes (Jun 19, 2005)

*FS: MKIV r32 BRA*

I have two OEM R32 bra.. asking $350 (not sure what they go for)..
also, have other R32 parts.. 


Yohannes 
678-596-8840 (text)


----------



## tdi_g (Jul 28, 2012)

I am wanting to buy a MK4 Golf/GTI/R32 Reflex Silver Front Bumper. Aftermarket is OK as long as it is already painted. Also looking for some side skirts that are preferably already painted.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

FS: Momo Monte Carlo 320mm steering wheel. Used for 1 month. Looks brand new. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6962000-FS-MoMo-steering-wheel-Monte-Carlo-320mm-175


----------



## Pro Deuce (May 12, 2014)

**** FOR SALE *** Front Tow HOOK (Gold) BRAND NEW! (in BOX) *** SOWO Helen GA ****


























GOLD Front TOW HOOK Volkswagen FOR SALE

I will be @SOWO May-17th-2014 in Helen GA. It will fit the following:

99-06 Volkswagen Golf (MkIV, MkV, MkVI) 
10-12 Volkswagen Golf (MkIV, MkV, MkVI) 
05-09 Volkswagen Jetta (MkV)
06-10 Volkswagen Passat (B6)
12 Volkswagen Passat (B6) 
06-12 Volkswagen GTi (MkIV, MkV, MkVI) 
09-12 Volkswagen Tiguan 
09-12 Volkswagen CC (B6) 
99-05 Volkswagen Bora 
06-12 Volkswagen Touran 
06-12 Volkswagen EOS 
09-12 Volkswagen Scirocco (MkIII) 

Models with Tow Hook Opening on the Stock Bumper 100% Brand New, Never Used or Installed High Quality Aluminum (Hook) with CNC Finish. 8.5" Long with the Ring Unfold. 1.6" Lone for the Threading.


----------



## Pro Deuce (May 12, 2014)

*For sale*

https://post.craigslist.org/manage/4466647095/9x6xr


https://post.craigslist.org/imagepreview/00Z0Z_gLtehgTh33F_600x450.jpg


https://post.craigslist.org/imagepreview/00404_dMO3iMvJ6Yj_600x450.jpg


----------



## Pro Deuce (May 12, 2014)

*Vw gold tow hook for sale*

GOLD Front TOW HOOK Volkswagen FOR SALE

I will be @SOWO May-17th-2014 in Helen GA. It will fit the following:

99-06 Volkswagen Golf (MkIV, MkV, MkVI) 
10-12 Volkswagen Golf (MkIV, MkV, MkVI) 
05-09 Volkswagen Jetta (MkV)
06-10 Volkswagen Passat (B6)
12 Volkswagen Passat (B6) 
06-12 Volkswagen GTi (MkIV, MkV, MkVI) 
09-12 Volkswagen Tiguan 
09-12 Volkswagen CC (B6) 
99-05 Volkswagen Bora 
06-12 Volkswagen Touran 
06-12 Volkswagen EOS 
09-12 Volkswagen Scirocco (MkIII) 

Models with Tow Hook Opening on the Stock Bumper 100% Brand New, Never Used or Installed High Quality Aluminum (Hook) with CNC Finish. 8.5" Long with the Ring Unfold. 1.6" Lone for the Threading. 

If interested, Respond to this classified or Via my VWVortex Thread (GOLD Front TOW HOOK Volkswagen) User Name-Pro Deuce


----------



## Pro Deuce (May 12, 2014)

*For sale gold tow hook pictures!!!*

https://post.craigslist.org/imagepreview/00404_dMO3iMvJ6Yj_600x450.jpg


https://post.craigslist.org/imagepreview/00Z0Z_gLtehgTh33F_600x450.jpg


GOLD Front TOW HOOK Volkswagen FOR SALE
:
I will be @SOWO May-17th-2014 in Helen GA. It will fit the following:

99-06 Volkswagen Golf (MkIV, MkV, MkVI) 
10-12 Volkswagen Golf (MkIV, MkV, MkVI) 
05-09 Volkswagen Jetta (MkV)
06-10 Volkswagen Passat (B6)
12 Volkswagen Passat (B6) 
06-12 Volkswagen GTi (MkIV, MkV, MkVI) 
09-12 Volkswagen Tiguan 
09-12 Volkswagen CC (B6) 
99-05 Volkswagen Bora 
06-12 Volkswagen Touran 
06-12 Volkswagen EOS 
09-12 Volkswagen Scirocco (MkIII) 

Models with Tow Hook Opening on the Stock Bumper 100% Brand New, Never Used or Installed High Quality Aluminum (Hook) with CNC Finish. 8.5" Long with the Ring Unfold. 1.6" Lone for the Threading. 

If interested, Respond to this classified or Via my VWVortex Thread (GOLD Front TOW HOOK Volkswagen) User Name-Pro Deuce


----------



## oldskool1963vw (Aug 29, 2005)

*Jetta OEM HID's (two sets)*



















Here is the FS link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6971832-FS-OEM-GERMAN-HID-s-(Jetta)-Two-sets-available-WILL-BE-at-SOWO


----------



## Rgk2131 (Jun 27, 2013)

WTT: MK4 r32 USP test pipe w/ magnaflow cats for a catless USP test pipe. Welds are ugly i know but there are no leaks functions perfectly


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

I have O34 EFI 1c stand alone system. Never used. It has ECM with harness. Cable. Intake temp sensor, water temp sensor, 4 72#injectors, waste spark coil pack and 16v block-off plate-coil bracket. Couple different throttle-position sensors, vr6 Obd1 throttle body. It's not complete. You will need spark plugs wires and crank sensor and wideband O2 sensor and control.









I will be there Thursday thru Sunday. Contact me at 404-940-8540. Mike! For more details.


----------



## razorride (Aug 11, 2003)

How bout a car??? $9K as it sits.. Have a long list of whats been done.. 1998 Jetta GLX.. Will be trailered to SOWO so can let new owner hold on to it at show if wanted.. Would drive to California and back in it.


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

Selling wedge engineering E36 recaro style seat frames. Both driver and pass seat frames. 200.00 OBO. Mike. 404-940-8540.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

looking for a set of mk4 jetta headlights. :thumbup:


----------



## kraftwerkb6 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have TDI (gold bottle) Castrol Edge SAE 5W--30 oil about 50 bottles. asking $4 a bottle. can bring on request. 
Most are just left overs from oil changes added together to make a full bottle. 

Also have around 40 bottles of DSG fluid. most are new never opened. PN - G 052 182 A2 asking $5 a bottle can bring on request. 

PM for phone # or contact info when I get to SoWo.


----------



## apizzaparty (Mar 6, 2011)

i have some alphards i wouldnt mind trading. they aint perfect though


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

apizzaparty said:


> i have some alphards i wouldnt mind trading. they aint perfect though


What are you in the market for?


----------



## 207carney (May 17, 2012)

Set of 2001 A6 xenon headlights. Need a buffing, but work great. $250 obo. Need to know before 4pm tomorrow if I'm gonna bring them.


----------



## water_wetter (Jun 2, 2006)

MK1 Jetta euro headlight set-up. $300



MK1 Jetta smoked tail lights. $75



MK3 Votex roof rack. $100


----------



## GreenWagen (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a set of Borbet LS 16x7 4x100 that I would consider selling or trading for 5x112 wheels or something for my CC. Great condition, two tires need replaced

Also have a set of Sebrings 15x6 I believe. Need work, no tires. 


















Tapatalk


----------



## apizzaparty (Mar 6, 2011)

dubluv2003 said:


> What are you in the market for?


Anything 5x112 and interesting


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

MK2ADdict said:


> Have an MK3 VR6 OBDII Giac Chipped ECU FS:$150 obo
> pm for more details...:beer:


pm-sent


----------



## dubvlmt (Jun 27, 2008)

*Trade white Euro fenders for stock white fenders*

What to trade my white euro mk3 fenders for same condition mk3 NA fenders. Pm me pics.


----------



## JaredG (Feb 10, 2012)

Looking for a mk3 tdi cluster and sebring center caps


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

WTB: Any BBS center caps.


----------



## citylimitsFTW (Aug 21, 2010)

PSU said:


> WTB: Any BBS center caps.


I've got a set of black ones never used, I forget what size


----------



## Beat the Heat (Apr 4, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6147669-FS-MK4-Parts-OEM-Aftermarket

I will have the GLI steering wheel, gli suspension and momo stuff though.


----------



## rocco858488 (Sep 14, 2005)

I will have a ton of stuff plus that which is pictured above:

2 sets of tear drop center caps, one stock and one polished
16v valve cover that has been shaved and polished; this is far from perfect/mirror but is nicer than before.
Before:








After:

various rabbit grills
rabbit turns
NIB VR6 low temp thermostat
Grey Corrado parcel shelf
Rabbit bumper
Rabbit GTI front spoiler

And various other odds and ends. I will have the stuff set up beside my mars red 86 scirocco with white wheels.


----------



## lilrabbitGTi95 (May 23, 2009)

Selling these audi wheels. 17x7.5 I believe. 5x112. Tires are relatively new and show no rub marks or odd wear. No serious rash. If interested, I can provide better pictures of each individual wheel. 










$400


----------



## dfonzi88 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm in need of 4x100 10mm spacers. 

Pm meh!


----------



## Rgk2131 (Jun 27, 2013)

WTT: 20mm 5x100 spacers with ball seat bolts for 25mm 5x100 and ball seat bolts pm me if you want to trade


----------



## f15046 (Aug 23, 2007)

Vw TDI racepipe/ EGR delete pipe for sale. I will have it at SOWO. $40 call/ text me if interested 404-630-6013


----------



## rocco858488 (Sep 14, 2005)

set of 4 14 inch 4x112 I think, old audi wheels 80$



Semi-polished 16v golf or jetta upper intake 40$


----------



## Ninjachaddy (Mar 15, 2014)

*FS*

Pair of OEM bike racks bought from dealership. Thought I wanted bike racks but turned out I'm more of a basket guy! $175 for both


----------



## Houpty GT (Feb 23, 2011)

rocco858488 said:


> set of 4 14 inch 4x112 I think, old audi wheels 80$



I use to own a set. They are 4X108 and fit Ford and old Audi. Marked magnesium and very light. I paid $25 for my set with center caps 15 years ago.


----------



## Midnight_Jetta (Oct 2, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6973646-ATL-FS-OZ-Futura-5x112-18x9-and-18x9-5-25


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

Midnight_Jetta said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6973646-ATL-FS-OZ-Futura-5x112-18x9-and-18x9-5-25


Replied to your thread!


----------



## aeffertz (Dec 7, 2009)

I need a 5mm 4x100 spacer. Anyone?


----------



## mangomango (Sep 2, 2009)

I need mk3 gti vr6 rear calipers, lines and hardware. Like ASAP. Text me 8325638199


----------



## nfluck (Aug 29, 2009)

my wheels are always for trade. there is a decent bit of curb rash tho on the beauty rings

18x8 et 35 O.Z. Canyons 2 piece


----------



## LaurabethSawyer (May 10, 2010)

I will have 19" Bentley Mulliners for trade. Includes TPMS and Michelin Pilot Super Sports. Good condition, slight curbing from the previous owner. Let me know what you've got!


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

I may be interested in trades( has to be 18's)
18x8.5 et38 vmr rs4 reps gunmetal.
Has some chipped paint in very small minimal areas but no curb
Rash.


----------



## VdubbG (Aug 19, 2003)

BBS CH's Leaving Sunday 



More info here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-30-5x100-Memphis-TN&p=85319580#post85319580


----------



## brianao34 (Oct 22, 2009)

4x100 13x6" Gotti's. $200 OBO. Want them gone this weekend. 334.544.9O7O


----------



## Katie83 (Oct 14, 2010)

If anyone has a set of valeo OEM LED tail lights for a mkv gti let me know! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Katie83 (Oct 14, 2010)

If anyone has a set of oem valeo led tails for a mkv r32 let me know!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilrabbitGTi95 (May 23, 2009)

brianao34 said:


> 4x100 13x6" Gotti's. $200 OBO. Want them gone this weekend. 334.544.9O7O


I know I missed this before sowo, but any pics of these? I might be interested.


----------



## brianao34 (Oct 22, 2009)

They sold. Sorry


----------



## MoNKGo0Se (Apr 25, 2014)

dubster73 said:


> Forge bov/dv combo NEW IN BOX all hardware included
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14035529055" title="Untitled by epr vero, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5301/14035529055_47ef3305b3_z.jpg" width="360" height="640" alt="Untitled"></a>
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14032307861" title="Untitled by epr vero, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7254/14032307861_3e2277991c_z.jpg" width="640" height="360" alt="Untitled"></a>


Forge shipped to 30228? Or I saw somewhere you're in Florida...I'll be in Tampa all weekend if you're anywhere close?


----------



## justinR13 (Apr 4, 2014)

LTB- led tail lights for mk6 any buddy got ? 

Either oem or ziza message me or comment what ever works (647-391-1024) will pay shipping if price is right


----------



## justinR13 (Apr 4, 2014)

Ahah my bad !


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Up


----------



## sJetta69 (Jun 19, 2006)

Items available. I will bring with me if anyone has interest. IM me for pics.

06 jetta monster mats
08 gli exhaust
08 gli springs and front and rear sway bars
08 fsi oem intercooler
08 fsi oem hpfp
Audi TT strut mounts and bearings


----------



## arson451 (Feb 10, 2004)

In for the strut mounts. Pm me price


Sent from an iTard.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Not going now...


----------



## sJetta69 (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm sent


----------



## arson451 (Feb 10, 2004)

Replied. 


Sent from an iTard.


----------



## Mhayday (Feb 25, 2015)

Looking for set of springs/coil over kit for MK6 Golf 2.5


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Email is [email protected]

$8 shipped.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

image by PSUUUUU, on Flickr

PayPal/Email is [email protected]

$25 shipped obo.


----------



## GreenWagen (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a set of 4x100 Sebring wheels for sale. Ill bring them with me for a serious buyer. $150

The faces are scratched and beat up, but they do not appear to have any cracks or bends.


----------



## Houpty GT (Feb 23, 2011)

GreenWagen said:


> I have a set of 4x100 Sebring wheels for sale. Ill bring them with me for a serious buyer. $150
> 
> The faces are scratched and beat up, but they do not appear to have any cracks or bends.


^dibs for my 1991 Corrado


----------



## xdoktor (Feb 4, 2005)

*bing it*

still got all the stuff from the original post. really need a black mkv parcel cover. might be interested in any mkv 2.5 stuff for my 2008 rabbit. thanks see you soon!


----------



## d3xt3r420 (Apr 27, 2012)

*Looking for valences*

I'm looking for a MK4 GLI front valence, and then the skirts from a 20th, plus a dual-tip 20th rear valence. Let me know what you've got.


----------



## xdoktor (Feb 4, 2005)

*2012 candy white gti rear bumper cover*

got a nice candy white rear bumper cover for 2012 gti. could use a respray. like to get $200 and ill bring it to SoWo.


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

Selling:

2 sets of Corrado taillights. ready for tinting. $45
Passat B4 glass sunroof swap for a Corrado, have frame, glass and shade cover (shade cover needs to have the pull handle fixed)$75


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

35342 by Steve Nawrocki, on Flickr

As the title states. Ready to ship.

$300 shipped.

PayPal/Email is [email protected]

Send as a gift OR add 3% for fees.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BJ 03 6H0941531D (1 x Seat Arosa headlamp switch with rear fog)





$100 shipped.


----------



## FR4NCiZKO (Mar 4, 2011)

*Fs/ft staggered oem mercedes bens wheels*

FS/FT OEM Mercedes Bens wheels. 18x8.5f 18x9.5r et 43. Looking for 500obo and or trade for a squared set of 17"/18" wheels/ MK6 GTI car parts. Located in Kannapolis, NC will meet at reasonable distance. No Shipping.


----------



## Evil Vr6 (Mar 7, 2004)

*WTB; Mk2 grey velour Recaro*

looking for one or two front recaro seats.... any condition... need to be power but do not need the power base. 

Can pick up at sowo and can send deposit till pick up.

IM pic. please





Also have

OEM 2.9 OBD1 intake manifold for sale/trade 300$ OBO
OEM in the box MKII Vortex roof rack with all hard wear and keys (4) Make offer


----------



## jsw_girl (Jul 31, 2011)

Can bring these with me to GA with deposit.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7148586-FS-18-quot-Fifteen52-3-piece-tarmacs


----------



## demonmk2 (Mar 19, 2006)

I have a set of interior door cards out of a black interior 97 a4 sport cloth.
pm me if interested.


----------



## csantimays (Nov 21, 2004)

A lot of euros parts MK1, 2, 3, B3, B4, etc on my IG @ stilluseaol. All can be brought to SoWo. I'll be in town wed-tues


----------



## dfonzi88 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a set of Recaros from a Suzuki swift (i think) on mk2 power bases. These have mesh headrests and I'm pretty sure aren't too common. 



This is the best pic I can get at the moment with the sun. If anyone is interested I can get better pics, but as you can see the passenger side inner bolster has a huge tear along the seam. The drivers side seat has a small tear as well. 

I'd be interested in trading for a cleaner set of mk2 recaros. I can't sell these outright because they're my only seats and will be in my rabbit. 

Text or pm 716-245-3643 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## xdoktor (Feb 4, 2005)

*FS. g60 charger*

good used g60 charger. no pulley, belt or sprockets. had a bbm 65mm and wide belt kit on it but removed it to install a worked charger. $300, prob could use a rebuild. thanks!


----------



## xdoktor (Feb 4, 2005)

*mercedes m45 charger with adapter plate*

I have a used m45 eaton charger with custom adapter plate, pics on request. $300 obo. thanks!


----------



## theguy6989 (May 3, 2006)

225/40/14 brand new never mounted TOYO T1R tires $500


----------



## xdoktor (Feb 4, 2005)

*AWE tuned 2012 jetta gli see details*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-2012-jetta-gli-autobhan-38-AWE-car-38k-23500


----------



## EireGuy01 (Dec 27, 2011)

*BBS CH's 18x8.5 et 51*

BBS CH's. 


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7132788-BBS-CH-s-18x8-5-package&highlight=bbs


----------



## PiSSAT4motion (Sep 28, 2006)

*mk5/6 items*

I've got a few items I can bring down for mk5/6

Mk5 GTI badgeless $30


----------



## Markao66 (Oct 3, 2009)

i need VAgcom done in my car, if anyone intereste please!


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Mkv Rabbit bumper with filled hood notch painted candy white. Driver side bumper tab is broken but can be fixed easily. Asking $150 if anyone wants me to bring it. Would need to have the money before i leave so i dont just bring it for no reason. 

Mkv rabbit stock cloth seats. Can get pictures of them if someone is interested. Pm me. Asking $200 for front two seats. 

Stock Mkv Rabbit brakes everything except pads included. Asking $150

Mkv Gti side skirts. Painted candy white. Missing the bottom clips but have not been touched since painted. Perfect condition. asking $200

Beetle engine cover. Asking $50
Golf ball shiftknob. Has wear and couple of scratches on top of ball. Asking $45

Can get pictures of any of this. Just pm me with what you need pictures of. 

Thanks


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

I will bring this stuff with me if I can secure deposits before I leave. Email [email protected] if interested. 

Nardi Votex steering wheel and Nardi to Momo hub adapter. $225obo


















Euro MK4 Jetta tails. $80obo









U.S. MK4 tails. $60obo


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

Im looking for a rear suspension setup for a 2012 CC rline. My H&R coils just don't go low enough in the rear. Got about a finger gap with them all the way down. I would consider buying a whole set depending on the price however I am just looking for rear springs mostly.


----------



## livelowvw (Jul 21, 2013)

Ive got a brand new set or Euro tails for a mkiv jetta that i have for sale. Can be delivered to SoWo. $90 



























PM me if interested.


----------



## HeadwrapKiller (Jan 24, 2012)

*Miscellaneous Parts*

If anyone is interested I have a Neuspeed CAI for a MK6 GLI/GTI w/breather filter. All hardware, was on car for less than 1k miles. Removed because because I ended up selling the car.

Stock engine/transmission mounts with bolts for MK6 GOLF R/GTI/GLI

Stock Golf R intercooler

VWR intake components (2 spare filter canisters with filters, adapter with mount plate that attaches to inside of grill, various hardware bits)

APR midpipe with 400cell cat and resonator

*Parts listed below are currently installed on car, will swap while at SOWO.*

Looking to trade my Diesel Geek Sigma 6 SS for your SS or stock shifter set up plus cash. 

Looking to trade Euro Headlight switch for Stock US Spec switch + cash.

Will possibly trade P3Cars digital boost gauge for ventpod boost gauge + cash

Contact me in advance if you are interested at 719-694-6565, email at [email protected], or PM.


----------



## nanARR (Aug 13, 2008)

Mk2 parts for sale that I can bring. PM for photos or to arrange pickup.


2 door golf/gti drip rail/rain gutter set (good condition/no rot or damages)- $250
Euro black golf/gti small bumper set (includes belly pan,smoke turn signal lights,8v spoiler) - $300
Single round grill - $30
Quad round grill w/red stripe- $30
Quad round w/red stripe (w/small crack) - $20
7" outer roundlights, InPro ecodes with tinted Lamin-x- $50
7" outer round lights, JOM with angel eyes - $40
5" inner lights (oem) - $30
Side skirt set (has all 4 flaps/covers but these were painted gloss black) - $75
Eye brow for single round (painted T-red) - $20
Eye brow for quad round (new/primed only) - $20
Grey sport seat headrests - $30
BNIB Bonrath lower bumper vents (air-in-takes)- $100
Driver side inside door triangle - $15


----------



## xdoktor (Feb 4, 2005)

*AWE jetta*

do I need to drive this down? any interest at all........sane offers? bet if I had a civic for sale it would raise some interest.


----------



## HRD2PLS (Nov 22, 2004)

I have a set(4) of Skoda SuperB brackets for rear foot lighting for mk4 (not sure if it would work on other seats)

Goes into holes under the back of the front seats and uses mk4 golf trunk light.

[email protected]


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

HRD2PLS said:


> I have a set(4) of Skoda SuperB brackets for rear foot lighting for mk4 (not sure if it would work on other seats)
> 
> Goes into holes under the back of the front seats and uses mk4 golf trunk light.
> 
> [email protected]


never seen this before. That is awesome. How much out of curiosity?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

I have a bunch of random parts i can bring to sowo:

let me know if you are interested; I can provide photos

will not bring without a deposit - PM me for photos, more info, etc...

cheers,
MH:beer:


BEW ECU - stock tune - Item# 038 906 016 H Immobilized has been defeated $100
ECS Stage 5 Rotors - MK4 GTI/Jetta 358x32mm....BNIB condition $400 OBO.... perfect start for a 17z or 18z Big brake setup
MK4 gti steering rack - $75 OBO
MK4 gas/accelerator pedal (gti 1.8t) VW item number: 1J1 721 503 J $50 OBO
PD150 Intake Manifold (passengers exit) - $125
Custom TDI Tubular Manifold (for gtb turbos) - $1000
PD - TDI Head Studs (H11 - Stronger than ARP) - $300
MK4 GTI Carbon Fiber Boser Hood - $500


----------



## apizzaparty (Mar 6, 2011)

I Have a set of oem CC wood trim I could sell for the right price


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

Will bring only if paid in full beforehand. 

FS: pollen-covered Aristos with tires. I'd consider them 7.5/10, as one was repaired on the barrel prior to my ownership (pictured, balances out fine considering it looks like boogers) and are in need of a refinish. When I bought them they had been spray painted then plasti dipped. They were stripped and rattle canned black for use as winter wheels. Tires are 225/40, two are Goodride, 2 Kumho, 90% tread left on all. $425obo.


----------



## dfonzi88 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm looking for mk1 gti ash tray and shift boot both in red, a late westy front grill badge, and a mk1 upper front strut mount. I'll add more as i think of it 

thanks in advance:beer: 

i can be reached at 
716-245-3643


----------



## LostWaldo (Mar 1, 2008)

My Copper Plated Alphards will be there. Will be there late Thursday and am available any time after that. $1500 for the SOWO crowd.

Thread link is --> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7112047-FS-Copper-Plated-Merc-Alphards


----------



## JonnySledge (Dec 7, 2012)

I've got a ton of stuff. I really don't want to come back home with this stuff. If you're interested, PM me and I'll give you my number.
I don't have any set price, so just make me an offer.

Stuff I will bring down without a buyer:
Various Mk1/Mk2 Prothane suspension bushings
16V upper intake manifold with blue writing
ABA air filter box with brand new filter and MAF
K&N air filter for TSI engines
K&N air filter for 2.0T FSI engines
ABA cluster (motors for speedo and tach inop)
Mk3 Fuse panel
V10 TDI intake manifold gasket set

Stuff I won't bring down without a buyer:
Mk3 Jetta spoiler
B5 sound baffle

Stuff I'm looking for:
Mk3 roof rack
Vento grille (oem or rep, don't care)
AEG upper intake Manifold
AEG Throttle cable


----------



## arson451 (Feb 10, 2004)

LostWaldo said:


> My Copper Plated Alphards will be there. Will be there late Thursday and am available any time after that. $1500 for the SOWO crowd.
> 
> Thread link is --> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7112047-FS-Copper-Plated-Merc-Alphards


those things are so ill. wish i had the cash. 

bump


----------



## xdoktor (Feb 4, 2005)

*2012 jetta*

bump........check it out ill deliver it to SoWo. OBO!


----------



## wamp.wamp (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm looking for a stock mk4 jetta passenger side headlight (casing and all).


----------



## Digipix (Jun 6, 2006)

Digipix said:


> 20x9 et 60 with 25mm adapters and 235/35/20


$1300 obo 2 tires are good 2 are at the wear bar


----------



## nanARR (Aug 13, 2008)

xdoktor said:


> bump........check it out ill deliver it to SoWo. OBO!


STOP. We get it, you have a bunch of stuff for sale, as you have made 5+ other posts already.


----------



## EireGuy01 (Dec 27, 2011)

Repost on BBS CH's.
I can bring them out


----------



## LostWaldo (Mar 1, 2008)

arson451 said:


> those things are so ill. wish i had the cash.
> 
> bump


:thumbup: Thanks man.



These are also OBO. I'd prefer not to have to cart them back to Charlotte with me, so reasonable offers are welcome.


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

Parts that I can deliver to SOWO:

For Sale: VR6 Throttle cable - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7158441-For-Sale-VR6-Throttle-cable-new
For Sale: Mk3 Recaro front seat bases - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7158084-For-Sale-Mk3-Recaro-front-seat-bases
For Sale: Mk1 Manual Steering rack - NEW - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7157760-For-Sale-Mk1-Manual-Steering-rack-NEW
For Sale: H&R Race Springs - Lightly Used - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7156479-For-Sale-H-amp-R-Race-Springs-Lightly-Used
For Sale: Mk3 glove boxes (upper & lower) - Beaver Brown - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...k3-glove-boxes-(upper-amp-lower)-Beaver-Brown
For Sale: Mk3 Golf aftermarket parts - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7155085-For-Sale-Mk3-Golf-aftermarket-parts
For Sale: Autotech Sport Tuning - lowering springs G60/VR6 - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...utotech-Sport-Tuning-lowering-springs-G60-VR6


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

wamp.wamp said:


> I'm looking for a stock mk4 jetta passenger side headlight (casing and all).


Pm sent


----------



## wamp.wamp (Sep 17, 2010)

im no hero x said:


> Pm sent


I didn't get anything. Resend?


Sent from a potato named lambchop.


----------



## Houpty GT (Feb 23, 2011)

I could use a Corrado G60 left fender.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

For Sale: mk4 golf ocean (rep) tail lights
Link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7166471-FS-mk4-golf-ocean-tail-lights


----------



## AlpineE90 (Sep 7, 2007)

Small Spline 4 Button Steering Wheel: $40
Large Spline Corrado Wheel (horn does not work): $30


----------



## 09vdubgti (Mar 28, 2009)

EireGuy01 said:


> Repost on BBS CH's.
> I can bring them out


how much?


----------



## 09vdubgti (Mar 28, 2009)

MKV Votex rep lip. 
OEM MKV Intake
OEM MKV Monster mats


----------



## EireGuy01 (Dec 27, 2011)

09vdubgti said:


> how much?


PM sent


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

Can Bring the following items, prices are obo and willing to trade for anything neat and mk3 related
nothing im looking for specifically 

MK3 Kamei Golf frontblende $100
MK3 Hoffele Golf upper grille spoiler $100
MK3 Kamei carbonfiber look heckblende $300
Kamei Steering wheel $350
Purple Raid steering wheel make offer
Momo benetton steering wheel make offer
MK4 Autotech front lower stress bar $70
MK4 golf hella/PZWO headlights $380
Airlift V2 1/4 management brand new 

pm me for pics / info
will be there friday to sunday


----------



## talon223 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm in search of some MK2 jack flaps and a shift knob. Anyone have some?


----------



## dubbbLUV (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm looking for mk1 rabbit parts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

I've got a whole bunch of stuff that I could bring along!

*Just search @irrelevanttuningco on Instagram and you can check it all out.* :thumbup:

I've also got a complete OEM mk5 GLI body kit painted OEM platinum gray (except for the front lip, which is textured)


----------



## talon223 (Mar 28, 2008)

5 gallon Accuair Airtank, will deliver to SoWo. $30 brand new. Payment before hand


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

MkV/MkVI rear splash shields for .:R brakes: New/unused, asking $50 each OBO.
MkV 2.5 radiator fan shroud: $75 OBO.
I'll update with other parts if I come across anything else.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a new set of Beetle IRS(Independent Rear Suspension) car only lowering springs. H&R Super Sports bring car down about 2". In box, all papers, etc. If I get a buyer, can bring them down with me.
J. Hines

Also have some 18" staggered AMG wheels off a S500. Minor curb rash, no bends or breaks. Have extended lugs and new AMG caps as well to go with. Picture for refewrence.......actuals are in storage right now. Can bring them down as well.


----------



## Pssst...passedyou (May 1, 2008)

I have a few things I can bring along if anyone needs them:

1 pair of 8mm 42 draft designs spacers, ran less than 100 miles
10 conical 33mm lug bolts from 42DD 
Used MKIV Throttle body
MKIV dash blanks for cars without heated seats


----------



## VRCex (Jan 2, 2003)

HI guys, I'm looking for a bike carrier like this one


----------



## Smoky_Llama (Nov 22, 2005)

FS: Magnaflow Catback for Mk6 Golf R

Used a year, tips aren't perfect but should polish out. Car was tuned so there was quite a bit of carbon on them. Sounds pretty good with just a stock Downpipe. 

$300 obo


----------



## dubbbLUV (Oct 7, 2013)

I will be selling my shirts I made for SOWO on Saturday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubbbLUV (Oct 7, 2013)

Duplicate


----------



## Volk14 (Oct 18, 2000)

I have a rebuilt G60 charger by kompressor kanada with original pulley and technically 0 miles on it. 

The charger was rebuilt assuming that it was the problem with the car but it turned out that the engine had 2 cylinders with 0 compression.

The charger is painted black and was rebuilt about 5-6 years ago, the engine has been out of the car since then.

Asking $900.00 for the charger. Send me a PM if interested.

SOWO 2015 :thumbup:


----------



## Evil Vr6 (Mar 7, 2004)

Got the intake(vr6 2.9) and the votex roof rack NIB(MK2) with me and some NIB BBS RA center caps


----------



## dubbbLUV (Oct 7, 2013)

Anyone selling 4x100s that will fit a rabbit? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubbbLUV (Oct 7, 2013)

AlpineE90 said:


> Small Spline 4 Button Steering Wheel: $40
> Large Spline Corrado Wheel (horn does not work): $30


Can you send pics of the wheels??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubbbLUV (Oct 7, 2013)

JonnySledge said:


> I've got a ton of stuff. I really don't want to come back home with this stuff. If you're interested, PM me and I'll give you my number.
> I don't have any set price, so just make me an offer.
> 
> Stuff I will bring down without a buyer:
> ...


How much for the pro thane bushings?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKVdemon (Jul 9, 2009)

*18x8.5 ET 42 3sdm 4 sale*

I've got a set of 0.05 3sdm wheels, silver finish for sale.
no curbing or scratches from being mounted .
Price is negotiable . I'll bring them to sowo and you all can 
see them in person .


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Anyone needs any MKV stuff - let me know what to bring

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7154310-FS-inpro-all-clear-tails
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6899796-FS-MKV-Parts-Sale-NE-Ohio


----------



## runvdub (Mar 23, 2011)

Where will the mk1 shirts be sold at


----------



## dubbbLUV (Oct 7, 2013)

runvdub said:


> Where will the mk1 shirts be sold at


Look for the tallest guy walking around with on. You can get one from me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhayday (Feb 25, 2015)

SELLING: YAKIMA ROOF RACK WITH TWO KEYS & Yakima front fairing - GOOD CONDITION. Just needs a set of new rubber feet or 'Q pads'

$200 OBO

Will take pics later, will bring to SOWO with me.

Thanks!


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm parting out a Candy White GT3071r MK6 GTI 5door nearby, if you want anything give me a call, number in thread

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-APR-Stg3-Built-Engine-Wavetrac-Full-Interior

Main items

Rebuilt CCTA
APR STG 3+ GT3071r kit
Complete IRS swap with coils, adjusters, shocks
APR RSC Exhaust
Complete Interior
Body parts


----------



## Polos4 (Nov 13, 2009)

If anyone is interested I can bring my BBS E28's up to SoWo.

Magnesium, 18x10, ET ~50's, 2" Lip in front, 2.5" Lip in back.

Asking $3500 (SoWo Special)

Let me know by the morning!


----------



## garytightpants (Jun 14, 2010)

Does anyone that is gonna be there have an AEB O2 sensor? It doesn't matter if it's the front or rear sensor as the only difference is the wore length. I'm halfway there from NH and I'm in need of one desperately!

Please let me know, pm, replie here, or text me at 603-762-2886


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace2d (Mar 21, 2009)

PSU said:


> 35342 by Steve Nawrocki, on Flickr
> 
> As the title states. Ready to ship.
> 
> ...


Hey I'll take the headlight switch if it's still available.


----------



## LaurabethSawyer (May 10, 2010)

I'll have my car there for sale. 2010 Jetta TDi Cup Edition. Candy White 6-speed, 79k miles. Thunderbunny kit, rear lip spoiler, Navigation, IPod Integration, Bi-Xenons, LED tails. $14,500.

I also have a set of Bentley Mulliners with Michelin Pilot Cup tires and TPS sensors for $1800, but they won't be at the show. They are located in Atlanta though if anyone is interested.


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*SceneStanceSucks*

MK3 Votex roof racks with a key, complete $130


----------



## Ace2d (Mar 21, 2009)

son of planrforrobert said:


> Pm is best way to contact me. MK4 Jetta oem plastic headlight covers. Never installed, taken out of packaging only to photograph. $300 obo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want those brake lines. 240-678-7179


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Say No To Stance*

I have a vinyl/sticker cutting machine in my car and cutting on the go live! Have made the instagram stickers for many so far. Hit me up or if you see my Black B5 Avant ask me


----------



## LostWaldo (Mar 1, 2008)

LostWaldo said:


> My Copper Plated Alphards will be there. Will be there late Thursday and am available any time after that. $1500 for the SOWO crowd.
> 
> Thread link is --> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7112047-FS-Copper-Plated-Merc-Alphards


Price drop to 1200 obo. I don't feel like hauling these back to NC with me so I'm motivated. I'll be around until Monday morning.


----------



## PiSSAT4motion (Sep 28, 2006)

*mk5 GTI Tails*

Set of stock mk5 GTI tails for sale. Replaced today with some clears..
I'd rather not take them home with me so if anyone wants them just offer up a reasonable number. Motivated to sell before I leave tomorrow
pm if you want them. I get notifiacations


----------

